# Writing College Essays



## Darko (Jul 29, 2010)

I'm usually pretty good at this. But sometimes it just drives me nuts when I try for hours but I cannot write anything decent. Anyone else have trouble with this?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm in the middle of my first essay for college,due in a week and I am only half way, thing is a have spent far to much time on it but nothing gets done!


----------



## Rubisco (Nov 20, 2010)

Tell me about it. When I have to write a paper I spend a couple hours absolutely spinning my wheels and getting nowhere. Then after I get over that, the ideas just flow and the paper puts itself together. I've done well on all my papers so far (and the process is the same for all of them). Just be patient and try not to procrastinate so you have time to get over the "treadmill" stage.


----------



## bobthebuilder (Jun 17, 2009)

yes i have been terrible with essays this semester. I did tho get an amazing tip from a guy i work with. he said his secret to writing essays was this: Start an essay (or sometimes not even get that far), go to the writing center on campus, ask for assistance, take their advice and finish paper. Then go to the teacher of the class, and ask them for help. Then fix paper, and hand in an A paper, doing very little hard work.


----------



## Daktoria (Sep 21, 2010)

+1

Writing centers are lots of help, and they really help you get over writers block of every form. The people there are always very genuine and warm too. They have to be because they help people write about such a variety of subjects that any form of closedmindedness is detrimental.


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

DUHHH why didn't I go to the writing center when I was struggling on my last essay?


I think perfectionism is a major problem with many anxiety sufferers. We think that every word is pivotal to the paper instead of just writing and revising along the way. Nail down some easy ideas that you would like to incorporate and keep adding. It is easier to trim than it is to add. 


Writer's block is not about getting stuck, but the anxiety behind a project. Anxiety is a nightmare for intuitive thought. 


If you are starting to panic, take long, deep breathes, timed at five seconds (or so). Google the procedure for deep breathing; it is very, very helpful.


----------



## lonewolftiger (Sep 21, 2010)

I used to write essays and any kind of assignment i found interesting so naturally, as if my hands and fingers couldn't keep up with my brain.
But i had to quit a course i was doing due to mental illness, now its been a whole year and im planning on studying again so i made my mother assign me an essay for practice.
(A thousand words on Dylan Thomas's 'do not go gentle into that goodnight')
And it is such a struggle! its really not like riding a bike! 
I just cant get the hang of it again and also i now have the attention span of a ferret!
So hard and stressful, but i susspose the answer is to keep going and keep trying and eventually something will 'click'


----------



## lonewolftiger (Sep 21, 2010)

Didnt mean to post twice! so ill just add:
Up to 363 words for my 'essay', but i'll push on...


----------



## rambo (Nov 14, 2010)

I used to have this problem. But after many practice, made me better at it.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Just finished my essay due in the morning!!!


----------

